# Suche gute und billige DVB-C-Karte



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer guten und billigen DVB-C karte, kann mir da jemand welche empfehlen die meinen Optionen entsprechen. Hab zwar ne ganze Menge gefunden nur hab ich keine Ahnung was da gut und schlecht ist.

Freue mich schon auf eure Posts.

Viele Grüße
DirtyWorld


----------

